# A dance of welcome.



## Jordan (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm new to this hive...and to beekeeping in general. I lost a few hives this winter (from moisture) and it has put me in a sad mood. There is nothing worse than cleaning out a dead hive and feeling responsible for all those lives. 

I just wanted to say. Hello, my name is Jordan...and I hope to learn a lot on here. 

Here's to Spring!


----------



## Bubbles (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi there. I'm so sorry for your loss. Don't give up on beekeeping though. We can only learn from our mistakes and go from there. The bees still need us so we need to keep trying.


----------



## Jordan (Feb 3, 2013)

> Hi there. I'm so sorry for your loss. Don't give up on beekeeping though. We can only learn from our mistakes and go from there. The bees still need us so we need to keep trying.


I will never give up on myself, I have failed a few hives this winter, but with Spring I'll have the chance to start some new hives (with a bonus of a already drawn wax). I look forward to the adventure. Thank you for your greetings!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

There are a number of approaches to dealing with excess condensation in the hive. Some of those options are discussed in the Michael Bush page on _wintering_:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beeswinter.htm


----------



## Jordan (Feb 3, 2013)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Welcome to Beesource!
> 
> There are a number of approaches to dealing with excess condensation in the hive. Some of those options are discussed in the Michael Bush page on _wintering_:
> http://www.bushfarms.com/beeswinter.htm


Thank you. I'm always happy to gain knowledge.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Jordan!


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site!


----------

